# Wing and a Prayer Walnut Pot Call



## ghost1066 (Feb 21, 2014)

Here is one I did awhile back and thought I would post it. Totally worthless as a field call but I just wanted to see if I could do it. At first it didn't have a top then I noticed that a pot that didn't come out right fit it so I added that and a maple finial. Walnut sound board and I still haven't put the glass in it but oh well here it is. 

3 1/2" black walnut

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 21, 2014)

Interesting piece . Looks like an art piece for in the home or hunting shop


----------



## myingling (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice turn


----------



## Kevin (Feb 21, 2014)

Interesting indeed. Too bad air conditioning put fans out of business, or you could have sold them as paperweights also. Not too many call for paperweights anymore though.


----------



## windyridgebowman (Feb 21, 2014)

Looks like a good trading piece to me Tommy, hint,hint,


----------



## ghost1066 (Feb 21, 2014)

windyridgebowman said:


> Looks like a good trading piece to me Tommy, hint,hint,



I think we can work something out . I have your other trades in various stages of done things keep getting in the way but they are coming. Let me know what you have in mind this one just sits on a shelf it could use a good home.


----------



## windyridgebowman (Feb 22, 2014)

Tommy,I was thinking a mfrb of curly walnut, I have some left from the" Walnut AD boards "on the for sale trade. If so, just post our trade and I will change that post to no longer available. Chuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ghost1066 (Feb 22, 2014)

Chuck if what you have left has all that figure in it I am in that is beautiful walnut. I will post the trade I will have to get the glass for it before I can send it.


----------



## windyridgebowman (Feb 22, 2014)

OK Tommy, I'll get it in the mail.


----------

